# North Americans in France with ADHD kids



## Vanessa.Milne

Hello, 

I'm a reporter hoping to talk to North American parents who have moved to France with ADHD kids. If you are interested in sharing their story, please email me at Vanessa.Milne at gmail dot com. 

Thank you, 
vanessa


----------

